# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  ممكن...........؟

## جنون الساهر

*ممكمن*

*كيف ارسل صور او مقاطع فيديو الى اي شخص على الاميل وتجي في البريد الالكتروني*

----------

